# Sellin my Crap



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I sware on my dead mother, one more of these friggin (##$$#) split my crap north south of Des Moines, IA snow storms and I selling my plow gear. Maybe moving to canada or northeast part of the country where it really #$#$ snows have not seen a good #$#$ snow storm in years !!!!!

Does this show how friggin piss off I am


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

YES IT DOES!!!!:realmad: .............:waving:


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Yea...but I take it you haven't really seen a good storm come thru Des Moines??


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

yep not in a few years, thank god everything is payed for!! Been looking in to buy a spreader but the way this year is headed I will just end up subbing that out instead, why even buy something that I will not even use this year!!! sould just save up and buy family members nicer gifts insteadthat or spend it no my vacation to vegas for myself this feb since I love bein single!!


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

*littleo92...*

sorry i have not back to you i lost your # (phone broke) if you still need help let me know

515-249-7144


----------



## B&E snowplowing (Oct 4, 2006)

*Don't sell your crap!!!*



littleo92 said:


> I sware on my dead mother, one more of these friggin (##$$#) split my crap north south of Des Moines, IA snow storms and I selling my plow gear. Maybe moving to canada or northeast part of the country where it really #$#$ snows have not seen a good #$#$ snow storm in years !!!!!
> 
> Does this show how friggin piss off I am


Don't come to Canada, I'm in Ontario and still haven't seen a friggin flake fall yet... Looks like we might get some of the white stuff this weekend, but with my luck it will just go around us.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

global warming sucks


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Dont come to the Northeast either! Its warm one day snow the next, or just plain rain.
Unless you head up to like northern new england


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I think you should head south. They get more snow in Arkansas and Florida than we do here in Maine.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Mick said:


> I think you should head south. They get more snow in Arkansas and Florida than we do here in Maine.


After 1/4 in. of ice...it just started snowing here...supposed to get 10-13 in. and NO PLOW!!!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

repo_man62 said:


> After 1/4 in. of ice...it just started snowing here...supposed to get 10-13 in. and NO PLOW!!!


If you could hold it off, I could be there in about 32 hours. .


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah, you feel like that sometimes! But you do know as soon as you sell everything, it will snow like a B***H!!!!


----------



## KSlandscaper (Dec 15, 2005)

repo_man62 said:


> After 1/4 in. of ice...it just started snowing here...supposed to get 10-13 in. and NO PLOW!!!


Where are ya at in MO?


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

KSlandscaper said:


> Where are ya at in MO?


ElDorado Springs...I think I sold you a mount last year.


----------

